# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Ljubomora

## nina740

Ee ovako ljudi moji dragi, ne znam otkud bih pocela prvi put da sam se prijavila na ijedan forum. Dakle stvar je u tome da ja jako patim od ljubomore, prije nisam bila ljubomoran tip osobe ali otkad sam u vezi s "novim" deckom koji je ujedno i dosta stariji od mene jednostavno mi je ovo poceo bit problem koji mi je jako pogorsao mentalno stanje i svaki dan se cini kao novi izazov za psihu. Dakle on nikako nije tip osobe koja ce ic okolo flertat s drugim zenama ali ima jednu prijateljicu koja je cura od njegovog frenda kojeg zna od malena i nekako imam ogroman osjecaj u nekim situacijama da on mozda osjeca nesto prema njoj. Cesto ju spomene, kad se druzimo  kao drustvo svi skupa skuzim da zna okretat glavu u njenom smjeru i gledat njene reakcije, napravio jw neki mix pa je poslao njoj i mami dok meni nije jer je rekao da je zakljucio da mene to i ne zanima previse. Uvijek nju zove nikad njenog decka(njegovog prijatelja) i ona mu npr cestita rodendan a njen decko ne?

----------


## Argente

Pa sad, ako je to stvarno tako kako si opisala, imaš razloga.

----------

